

Adversarial Stylometry: Circumventing Authorship Recognition [pdf] - gnosis
https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~sa499/papers/adversarial_stylometry.pdf

======
bhickey
Huh. I probably should have read this earlier.

I have a toy tool for facilitating style imitation and combating adversarial
authorship analysis:
[https://github.com/bhickey/doppelsprecher](https://github.com/bhickey/doppelsprecher)

Given two corpora, it generates two smoothed ngram models and produces
estimates of per-word entropy ratios. If an author can see the highly entropy
portions of a text, they'll have the opportunity to change it.

Pardon the license, it'll change to something sane shortly.

------
andrewcooke
so, if you want to hide who you are, choose an author and imitate their style.
or rather: he needed to hide. he hid behind hemmingway. it was crude. but it
worked.

